# New Pictures



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

I've been playing with the pictures I use for my laptop background slide show and thought I would share.

 This first one is E.J. Rose's Magador Bitters....


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

This top is a Dr. Klmer's Kidney and Liver Cure...


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

The back side of a Lashes Kidney and Liver Bitters.....


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

Top of a Warner's Kidney and Liver...


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

Kurnitzki's Wire Grass Kidney and Liver....


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

Wait's Kidney and Liver Bitters...


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

Other side of the Wait's....


----------



## ktbi (May 19, 2013)

Last one - bottom of a Lash's Kidney and Liver Bitters.....Pacific Coast Glass Works....


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for some great photos of sone very tasty glass, Ron!

 First of the E.J. Rose's Magador Bitters i've seen. A killer bottle!


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2013)

Great job on the pics...


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2013)

Nice slide show. It could be longer though.  []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 21, 2013)

Nice photos for sure.


----------

